# Naps Gear Para Pharma



## Lsjc1001 (Oct 7, 2017)

What’s up everyone. I know this is my first thread but I am wondering what your thoughts are. I’ve used Naps Gear quite a bit and they have always come thru with some really good gear and are always available with good customer service. I like all their sales and such which keeps me coming back. My question is I just noticed they have Para Pharma gear on sale. Anyone have any experience with this manufacturer? All your help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 7, 2017)

Real good gear..what are u comparing it to ?? You got any before and after pics .. a new guy bragging how good naps is really means dick around here buddy


----------



## Caballero (Oct 7, 2017)

Lsjc1001 said:


> with good customer service.


Yes I rate their "customer service" A1, IF YOU WANT YOUR PERSONAL INFORMATION EXPOSED ON THE INTERNET!  NAPS ARE THE GO TOO FOR THIS!!!!!! Which will always keep the RETARDS coming back! :32 (17):


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 7, 2017)

obvious shill. super gay


----------



## Lsjc1001 (Oct 7, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Real good gear..what are u comparing it to ?? You got any before and after pics .. a new guy bragging how good naps is really means dick around here buddy



Im asking on thoughts or opinions on Para Pharma not inquiring on whether you want to see my pictures nor am I bragging. Read the post and stop asking for shirtless dude pics you twat. If you don’t have anything to say then just shut the **** up and go back to looking at your gay porn.


----------



## Lsjc1001 (Oct 7, 2017)

Can anyone here ****ing read???


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 7, 2017)

Lsjc1001 said:


> Im asking on thoughts or opinions on Para Pharma not inquiring on whether you want to see my pictures nor am I bragging. Read the post and stop asking for shirtless dude pics you twat. If you don’t have anything to say then just shut the **** up and go back to looking at your gay porn.



well that escalated quickly :32 (6):


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 7, 2017)

I prefer tranny porn u ****bag know nothing puke of a shill


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 7, 2017)

if it looks like a duck and sounds like a duck, **** it right?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 7, 2017)

There once was a man from Nantucket.....


----------



## Caballero (Oct 7, 2017)

Lsjc1001 said:


> Can anyone here ****ing read???



Yes we can also google....definitely  G2G! 

https://m.facebook.com/parapharmasante/reviews    :32 (18): 

Also this brand was sold by UGfreaks and seems the gear had complaints....so good luck!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 8, 2017)

Lsjc1001 said:


> Can anyone here ****ing read???



Yes. And after reading your first post it reads like an ad.


----------



## Lsjc1001 (Oct 8, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yes. And after reading your first post it reads like an ad.



Well sir not sure what goes on with ads or anything but it’s a real person all day. I figured this would be the place to ask if Pharma would be a good way to go which I finally got a response. I never ET in forums or what not but figured I would try it. Thanks.


----------



## Lsjc1001 (Oct 8, 2017)

Caballero thank you for the response. I was a bit Leary about the sale since I had never seen that manufacturer before. Thank you kindly.


----------

